# First Jesuit Pope...and Jesuit Oath



## Pergamum (Mar 15, 2013)

The media is making much of the fact that we have the first "American" Pope (even though I think he is still of Italian ancestry)...but bigger news is that this first is a JESUIT!

They seemed to be formed during the Counter-Reformation to help combat Protestantism.

Also, I keep hearing news of "Jesuit Oaths" and I am trying to track down the truth.

Christian Doctrine from Bible Theology Ministries Article 00144 The Jesuit oath & The Cardinal's Oath



> The Jesuit Oath
> 
> “I now, in the presence of the Almighty God, the blessed virgin Mary, the blessed Michael the Archangel, the blessed St John the Baptist...and my ghostly father, the superior general of the Society of Jesus, founded by St Ignatius Loyola, do, by the womb of the Virgin... swear that His Holiness the Pope is Christ’s vice-regent, and is the true and only Head of the Catholic or Universal Church... I do now renounce and dis-own any allegiance is due to any heretical King, Prince, or State, named Protestant or Liberal, or obedience to any of their laws or magistrates, or officers.
> 
> ...



Also,


EIPS - The Jesuit Oath Exposed



> (The Superior speaks
> 
> My son, heretofore you have been taught to act the dissembler: among Roman Catholics to be a Roman Catholic, and to be a spy even among your own brethren; to believe no man, to trust no man. Among the Reformers, to be a Reformer; among the Huguenots, to be a Huguenot; among the Calvinists, to be a Calvinist; among other Protestants, generally to be a Protestant; and obtaining their confidence, to seek even to preach from their pulpits, and to denounce with all the vehemence in your nature our Holy Religion and the Pope; and even to descend so low as to become a Jew among Jews, that you might be enabled to gather together all information for the benefit of your Order as a faithful soldier of the Pope. You have been taught to plant insidiously the seeds of jealousy and hatred between communities, provinces, states that were at peace, and to incite them to deeds of blood, involving them in war with each other, and to create revolutions and civil wars in countries that were independent and prosperous, cultivating the arts and the sciences and enjoying the blessings of peace; to take sides with the combatants and to act secretly with your brother Jesuit, who might be engaged on the other side, but openly opposed to that with which you might be connected, only that the Church might be the gainer in the end, in the conditions fixed in the treaties for peace and that the end justifies the means. You have been taught your duty as a spy, to gather all statistics, facts and information in your power from every source; to ingratiate yourself into the confidence of the family circle of Protestants and heretics of every class and character, as well as that of the merchant, the banker, the lawyer, among the schools and universities, in parliaments and legislatures, and the judiciaries and councils of state, and to be all things to all men, for the Pope's sake, whose servants we are unto death. You have received all your instructions heretofore as a novice, a neophyte, and have served as co-adjurer, confessor and priest, but you have not yet been invested with all that is necessary to command in the Army of Loyola in the service of the Pope. You must serve the proper time as the instrument and executioner as directed by your superiors; for none can command here who has not consecrated his labours with the blood of the heretic; for "without the shedding of blood no man can be saved". Therefore, to fit yourself for your work and make your own salvation sure, you will, in addition to your former oath of obedience to your order and allegiance to the Pope, repeat after me:
> 
> ...






Is this really true?


----------



## One Little Nail (Mar 15, 2013)

yes brother unfortunately it is true,it's even documented in the US Library of Congress but we should
have no fear cause these wicked men who kick against the pricks,infiltrate Protestant 
Churches though they have crept in unawares their condemnation has been written Long Ago


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Mar 15, 2013)

Having never joined the Jesuits, I can't confirm or deny, but it wouldn't shock me.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 15, 2013)

Why isn't this all over the news?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 15, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> and others of the name of Protestant or Liberal



I have a question. Did they use the term Liberal as we do now days when this Oath would have been written? I know Machen used it. But how far back does the term Liberal go with the stigmatic rendering we attach to it. Just wondering.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 15, 2013)

The Catholic Answers Forum says that it is a hoax and a forgery:



> You can rest assured that the “Jesuit Oath” you’re referring to is a complete fabrication with no basis in fact whatsoever. According to the Catholic Encyclopedia (see “Jesuit Apologetic” link below) this oath was the product of the imagination of the forger Robert Ware (mid to late 1600’s).
> 
> Here’s an excerpt from the Catholic Encyclopedia article “Impostors”:
> 
> ...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 15, 2013)

Ian Paisley's article quotes _Alberto Rivera as a reference _who has been exposed as a fraud also. There is just too much hearsay on this topic for me to be convinced at this time. At the same time the Jesuits were a part of the Counter Reformation and Roman Catholic Idolaters and that is enough to brand them what they are. That is enough to expose them.


----------



## Tripel (Mar 15, 2013)

One Little Nail said:


> yes brother unfortunately it is true,it's even documented in the US Library of Congress



You seem very eager to believe anything regarding the Roman Catholic Church, no matter how exaggerated or silly. First, you insist that the Pope rides in a car with a beast-inspired license plate, and now you attempt to give credence to a clearly ludicrous piece of fiction being passed off as the Jesuit Oath. 

Tell us, what other nonsense do you believe?


----------



## A Tulip Not a Daisy (Mar 15, 2013)

Malachi Martin and his Windswept House. Supposed to be fiction.............


----------



## R Harris (Mar 15, 2013)

I have not read all of Loraine Boettner's "Roman Catholicism", but in excerpts I have seen, I seem to recall that the Council of Trent pronounced anathemas against all Protestants anyway, and the Roman Church has not formallly renounced them.

Is that true or false?


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 15, 2013)

I would love to find true links and quotes about the Jesuits.


----------



## Zach (Mar 15, 2013)

R Harris said:


> I have not read all of Loraine Boettner's "Roman Catholicism", but in excerpts I have seen, I seem to recall that the Council of Trent pronounced anathemas against all Protestants anyway, and the Roman Church has not formallly renounced them.
> 
> Is that true or false?



That is true.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 15, 2013)

American Jesuits are the bleeding heart liberals of the Catholic world. I don't know about Jesuits outside the US.


----------



## Fogetaboutit (Mar 15, 2013)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Ian Paisley's article quotes Alberto Rivera as a reference who has been exposed as a fraud also. There is just too much hearsay on this topic for me to be convinced at this time. At the same time the Jesuits were a part of the Counter Reformation and Roman Catholic Idolaters and that is enough to brand them what they are. That is enough to expose them.



yes the article does mention Alberto Rivera but it also give quotes predating Rivera including the specific record in the US Library of congress. I personnaly cannot confirm they are authentic but some of the sources seem credible. Even without the validation of the oaths, the recorded deeds of the Jesuit in the past few hundred years seem to go along with the theme of the oaths at the very least. I guess I'm not as willing to give the benefit of the doubt to the Roman Church as others on this board. 

My only question is how does this work, if the Jesuit Order is supposed to follow the orders of the pope but the members of the Jesuit Order are supposed to answer to the black pope (General of the Order of the Jesuit) there seem to be a conflict of interest here.


----------



## Jackie Kaulitz (Mar 16, 2013)

Tripel said:


> One Little Nail said:
> 
> 
> > yes brother unfortunately it is true,it's even documented in the US Library of Congress
> ...



Charity first please.  Please remember, he is your dear brother in Christ.

I'm sure we all believe a lot of nonsense here and there. After all, the media pumps it out.


----------



## Tripel (Mar 16, 2013)

Jackie Kaulitz said:


> Charity first please. Please remember, he is your dear brother in Christ.
> 
> I'm sure we all believe a lot of nonsense here and there. After all, the media pumps it out.



Thank you -- you're right that I should have used more charity. I'll try again.


Robert,
There are plenty of real problems within the Roman Catholic Church, but we shouldn't make it out to be worse than it is by promoting rumors and falsehoods.


----------



## One Little Nail (Mar 16, 2013)

Tripel said:


> One Little Nail said:
> 
> 
> > yes brother unfortunately it is true,it's even documented in the US Library of Congress
> ...



hey man chill, the number plate statement was a joke! D
there are many books written on the Jesuit Order that u can find for free on the web which will confirm this & also
the wickedness of this order, try Edmund Paris the secret history of the Jesuits . did u know that they have been
thrown out of over 100 countries due to their political intrigues,the kings of spain,portugal& france got so sick of
them at one stage that they got the pope of that time to disband & suppress the order,he was poisoned a sort time
later, dont forget that these were Roman catholic Monarchs? so who's giving credence to falsehood & ignorance 
this goes to show that those oaths when worked out will even rattle the cage of catholics,or do u need more proof
I base my views on a historicist understanding of the book of revelation, since it teaches that the papacy & the 
Rom Catholic church are the Anti-Christ ,scarlet harlot,mystery babylon & babylon the great ,as is the unanimous
concent of the reformed & protestant churches by their creeds,those you are meant to have mentioned that you 
hold to as a condition of membership on this forum remember, as such if she be those abominable things just 
mentioned then not withstanding she is making fornication with the kings & nations of this world ,so maintains
political control & financial control as babylon was the golden empire who's name she carries thereby declaring
she controls & manipulates the worlds economies, if you want a good 
read i suggest you read Eric Phelp's Vatican Assassins also,j. wylies books on the papacy & jesuits also, Blaise 
Pascals provincial letters, avro manhattans roman catholic writings, how about the jesuit conspiracy-the secret
plan of the order by the abbate leone,the secret instructions of the jesuits by w.c. brownlee,history of the jesuits by
nicolini plus the countless books written that refute the roman religion or do you still need more proof


----------



## One Little Nail (Mar 16, 2013)

Tripel said:


> Jackie Kaulitz said:
> 
> 
> > Charity first please. Please remember, he is your dear brother in Christ.
> ...



the problem is that it is worse than it makes out as its basically an international pedophile & criminal syndicate


----------



## Edward (Mar 16, 2013)

One Little Nail said:


> it's even documented in the US Library of Congress



You'll need to do better than that. There is a lot of fiction in the Library of Congress. Just because it is referenced in a book there doesn't make it true. Would you accept something as fact if I I said 'It is documented on the Google Books site'? 

Folks, it is easy enough to attack Rome using the published and acknowledged works of that organization. Let's not weaken our argument by using questionable sources.


----------

